# Einige Fehler in den Logs



## kayyy (22. Sep. 2011)

Hallo, ich habe in meinem Log Files einige Errors. Leider weiss ich nicht, wie ich diese beheben kann. Kann mir da evtl. jemand helfen?*

Mail Log:*

Sep 22 09:51:57 L4121049 postfix/master[5328]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/pickup pid 31521 exit status 1
Sep 22 09:51:57 L4121049 postfix/master[5328]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/pickup: bad command startup -- throttling
Sep 22 09:52:47 L4121049 postfix/smtpd[31534]: fatal: bad string length 0 < 1: myhostname =

*System Log:*

Sep 22 07:10:01 L4121049 pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] New connection from 127.0.0.1
Sep 22 07:10:01 L4121049 pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] Logout.

*ISPC Cron Log:*
mailq: fatal: bad string length 0 < 1: myhostname =


----------



## Till (22. Sep. 2011)

Der Hostname des Servers ist in der datei /etc/postfix/main.cf nicht in der Variable "myhostname" gesetzt.


----------



## kayyy (22. Sep. 2011)

Zitat von Till:


> Der Hostname des Servers ist in der datei /etc/postfix/main.cf nicht in der Variable "myhostname" gesetzt.


Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Der Hostname ist auf server1.joomlaianer.de gesetzt.


```
myhostname = server1.joomlaianer.de
```


----------



## Till (22. Sep. 2011)

Dann ist der Fehler vermutlich schon behoben worden und der Fehler im cron.log veraltet. Starte mal postfix neu.


----------



## kayyy (22. Sep. 2011)

Ok habe ich gemacht, scheint zu funktionieren 

Wie kann ich noch diesen Error beheben?
Dieser kommt alle 5 Minuten.

*System Protokoll*

Sep 22 11:35:01 L4121049 pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] New connection from 127.0.0.1
Sep 22 11:35:01 L4121049 pure-ftpd: (?@127.0.0.1) [INFO] Logout.

Hängt das mit der Localhost IP zusammen? Muss diese evlt. genau so sein wie die des Servers?


----------



## Till (22. Sep. 2011)

Das ist kein Fehler, wie man am Flag [INFO] sieht. Wäre es ein Fehler, dann stände dort [ERROR]. Die Zeile besagt dass der Systemtest dass pure-ftpd läuft erfolgreich verlaufen ist.


----------



## kayyy (22. Sep. 2011)

OK, ich habe nun nurnoch ein letztes Problem mit meiner Email Konfiguration. Ich kann Emails versenden, aber keine Empfangen.

*Der Mail Log sagt:*

Sep 22 15:15:01 L4121049 dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Sep 22 15:15:01 L4121049 dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured
Sep 22 15:15:01 L4121049 postfix/smtpd[8341]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Sep 22 15:15:01 L4121049 postfix/smtpd[8341]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Sep 22 15:15:01 L4121049 postfix/smtpd[8341]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]

Hängt das evtl. mit falsch eingetragenen DNS Einträgen zusammen?


----------



## Till (22. Sep. 2011)

Das sind auch keine Fehler sondern es ist wie beim FTP eine normale Meldung die darauf hinweist dass der Systemstatus erfolgreich überprüft wurde. Nur weil etwas im Log eines Linux Systems auftaucht, bedeutet es nicht das es sich dabei um Fehler handelt. Ein Linux Server loggt auch seine normalen und erfolgreichen Aktivitäten.

Diese Meldungen sind nicht von einem Emailversende bzw. empfanversuch. Wenn also keine Meldungen zu Deinem fehlgeschlagenen Versuch im Log stehen, dann hast Du Dich wahrscheinlich mit dem falschen Server verbunden bzw. die DNS Einträge verweisen noch auf einen anderen Server.


----------



## kayyy (22. Sep. 2011)

Alles klaro, super ich danke dir


----------



## kayyy (22. Sep. 2011)

Jetzt muss ich doch nochmal nerven, entschuldige.

Ich habe nun folgende DNS Einträge in ISP







Bei meinem Server Hoster sind folgende DNS Einträge für die Domain:







Habe ich irgend etwas falsch gemacht? Denn meine gesendeten Emails kommen immer wieder zurück, da der Zielserver nicht gefunden worden ist.


----------



## Till (22. Sep. 2011)

Wenn die DNS Einträge einer Domain beim hoster liegen, dann solltest Du keinen DNS Eintrag dafür auf dem loaklen System (in dem Falle ISPConfig) anlegen. Denn der ISPConfig Server ist ja nicht der im DNS System zuständige Server für die Domain.

Unabhängig davon sind die Einträge in ISPConfig so auch nicht korrekt. Wenn Du Dir testweise mal vollständige Records in ISPConfig ansehen willst, dann nimm am besten den DNS wizard zum erzeugen einer neuen Zone, denn der erzeugt alle notwendigen und korrekten Records. Du hast z.B. im Moment keinerlei MX Records für die Domain, denn die MX Records die Du dort hast wären für Adressen im Format user@mail.joomlainer.de und nicht user@joomlainer.de

Was bei Deinen DNS Records des Providers fehlt sind die A-Records für mx-cluster1 und mx-cluster2 die auf die Ip Deines ISPConfig Servers verweisen müssen. Denn im Moment werden die Mails ins "nirvana" geroutet.


----------



## kayyy (27. Sep. 2011)

Ich habe nun die DNS Einträge in ISP Config gelösht.

Welchen DNS Eintrag mus ich denn noch genau bei meinem Provider vornehmen, damit die Emails gesendet/empfangen werden können?

Kenne mich mit DNS leider garnicht aus


----------



## Till (27. Sep. 2011)

Du benötigst einen DNS MX Eintrag, der auf einen DNS A-Record zeigt der wiederum auf die IP Deines Servers verweist.

Beispiel:

MX Record deinedomain.de. verweist auf mail.deinedomain.de.
A-Record: mail.deinedomain.de. verweist auf IP des Servers wie z.B. 123.123.123.123

Beachte bitte die Punkte am Ende der Domainnamen. Im DNS System werden Angaben zu vollständigen Domains mit Punkten abgeschlossen. Ob das Dein Hoster auch so handhabt, kann ich Dir aber nicht sagen.


----------



## kayyy (27. Sep. 2011)

Super danke dir.

Nun klappt es auch


----------

